# Looking for a writer



## DerpyDooReviews (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello there everyone! I'm looking for someone who would be willing to work with me on a comic.

I'm not well known, nor do I have much money so I thought if someone else was in the same position as me but was a writer then perhaps they would like to work on something that could potentially get us both a few extra followers. Comics cost a lot to commission for both parties so if you can't afford a comic but want to make one then all I ask is for some creative freedom or input on the story/characters and we'll both get what we want!

Can be either SFW or NSFW I'm not picky but NSFW will get us more views sadly.

Here's some images of mine so you know what my art is like:



Spoiler: Art Examples












						Friends by DerpyDooReviews
					

To my favourite roomates, thanks for putting up with me.




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						Litho Reference Sheet [Gift] by DerpyDooReviews
					

A gift to a good friend of mine litho_thelaziboi




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						Secret Santa Red the Bat! by DerpyDooReviews
					

A secret santa I drew for a friend! Not sure if they are on FA but if I find them then I will link them!




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						Draco by DerpyDooReviews
					

Meet Draco, a redrawing of an old character of mine from my very first comic. He was the main villain of the comic so I decided to make  ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						Xmas 2020 by DerpyDooReviews
					

I forgot to upload this it seems.. MDL/RAM is owned by RamDoctor




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						A dominating gift by DerpyDooReviews
					

I missed a few uploads towards the end of last year apparently. Here's a gift I did for a friend. I'm not sure if they are on  ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				







Thank you for reading! If you would like to get involved please post or send me an example of your work!


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Mar 1, 2021)

What genre?


----------



## DerpyDooReviews (Mar 1, 2021)

Vakash_Darkbane said:


> What genre?


Hmm, I figured that would be something we could discuss if anyone was interested. I don't think there's many genres I would be against.
I quite enjoy superhero style stories, murder mysteries (or another form of mystery), detective comics, if you mean NSFW then I would probably say something less extreme, not necessarilly vanilla but nothing that would get us a bad rep.


----------



## Vakash_Darkbane (Mar 1, 2021)

I do sfw i sent a pm through fa


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm great with superhero stories.


----------



## DerpyDooReviews (Mar 1, 2021)

Vakash_Darkbane said:


> I do sfw i sent a pm through fa



I'll have a look!



Jaredthefox92 said:


> I'm great with superhero stories.



Cool! Send me an example in a note/PM!


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Mar 21, 2021)

Hey! I was wondering if you were still looking for someone to work with?


----------

